# i am totally failing at life



## kimmy (May 15, 2010)

well, working out life at least.

i used to work out every other day AT LEAST. hardcore workouts, too. for the past few months i've just completely dropped it though and i'm seeing the effects. i'm still thin, but i'm getting a little bit of a gut (well, not getting. it's very much there already) and my abs are completely gone. my ass is still as big as ever, but not firm and cute anymore. 

i feel gross.

how do i get back in the swing of it?


----------



## mintbear82 (May 15, 2010)

You could try getting a gym buddy to go with you? Or if you're able to, you could sign up for a few sessions with a personal trainer to help get you back into gear.


----------



## kpenn (May 15, 2010)

I definitely second the work-out buddy.  Having somebody that you are accountable to will force you to get motivated again.

Here are some other things that work for me:
- Enroll in a challenge (formal or informal) - for example, my gym puts on an 8-week weight loss challenge and the winner gets a $100 Lululemon gift card.  I'm super competitive, so this works for me.
- Buy a hot "goal outfit" and workout to fit into it.
- Adjust your eating habits.  When you are putting the effort into eating very well, you will not want to "ruin" your progress by not working out.
- Maybe skip the gym and consider a form of exercise that is more appealing.  Enroll in hip hop or zumba classes with friends; I did this, and we had a blast!
- Join a walking/running club or some other group activity.  You'll make friends and look forward to spending time with them.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 15, 2010)

Train for a run or make a fitness related goal. Working towards that goal will make you lose weight without the focus being on weight. It'll be about fitness  and health instead.


----------



## joey444 (May 16, 2010)

I've always been active and when I get into one of those funks, I have to try something completely different.  I signed up for Boot Camp in one of those funks and LOVED it; stayed doing that for almost 2 years.  Now, after another 3 month funk and a small gut to go with it, I'm with a trainer and I'm loving it again...Good luck!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 16, 2010)

I don't have any suggestions for you, however, I can absolutely relate.  I used to be suppppper active and I loved it (endorphin high, anyone?) but I fractured my spine freshman year of high school and have been out of hardcore activity ever since (now a freshman in college).  No one allows me to complain because I'm still "thin," but I'm not in SHAPE.  There's a big difference for me, and I miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I never thought I would've had to worry about using that middle hook on my bra!

PS: no, my boobs did not grow, my back got...squishier. *tear*


----------



## abbyquack (May 16, 2010)

I can relate! I gained like 10 lbs in maybe a month's time! WTF? And no I'm not pregnant, haha. Anyways I have been able to lose 3 lbs in the past couple weeks so I have hopes that I can get back to where I need to be.

But like the above posters said, maybe start looking for a new, diverse form of exercise. Swimming is fun and very good exercise. I am doing p90x (well trying, I've been too busy to do much), and I love the fact that every day is something new- yoga, kenpo, cardio, etc. So yea just mix it up! And every once in a while, a lazy period is okay too


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2010)

I hear you...I've been in a rut for quite a while.  I was doing really well working out late last year/earlier this year, but I've fallen off the wagon.  I agree with kpenn and SimplyElegant to get something to work toward.  Me, I have a cute dress I want to wear to a concert at the end of June, and I'd really like to run in the half-marathon that is in September.


----------



## charlybrown (Jun 1, 2010)

Hoho, it seems that I am in the same situation. I have been a thin person always but these last couple of years I just  left everything (workouts and everything) because have no time between family and work sooooo I am developing a big belly lately!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

Ditto on working towards a goal. Right now mine is my constantly changing halloween costume 2010... planning it and making it helps me think about not regressing.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_You could try getting a gym buddy to go with you? Or if you're able to, you could sign up for a few sessions with a personal trainer to help get you back into gear._

 
agreed! definetly go at it with company, it will motivate you to get back into the swing and get you stated training again as opposed to doing it alone 
HTH


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 8, 2010)

I would suggest trying somethig new.  like does your gym have classes? try one you havent tried before. or sign up for a 5k!


----------

